# 1/2 ton chevy rear spring helpers



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

I have a 98 chevy 1/2 ton with a Boss tgs1100 and I need to carry apx. 800lbs of bag salt, problem is I know my truck can do it but for how long before I kill my rear springs! I need a some what cheap fix such as bolt on spring helpers. I only need something for this season because im gonna upgrade to a newer 3/4 ton next summer.
Thanks Yon


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

go to a spring shop and just get a leaft added and re arch them, got a quote for my truck 120 both side i dont know prices by you though!


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

Ok I never thought about that, i'll make a few calls today. Thanks


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

if not get a set or air bags, i think you can just get different brackets and install them on the new truck if you want im not sure though.

another idea, go to a junk yard, 2500 spring packs by me are 40 bucks a side and it should halod the weight you need.


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

That was one of my ideas to buy a used set of 3/4 ton springs but if it boost the back up then what about the front? I don't wanna crank my T-Bars up to much to keep it level. There is a local trailer shop near me that has HD spring helpers for$ 40 holds upto 2000 lbs. So I might try that first, im gonna go take a look at them sat.


----------



## jgsxr750 (Feb 16, 2006)

i would go to spring shop and just have them add a leaf to each side. i did the sam eon my truck and it was great. if you put 2500 springs in the ride will be extremely rough and you will not like it even if you only have the trucka short time. Just remember even if you upgrade the springs you still should not exceed the weight you truck an handle because you are not changing the bearing or upgrading your axle. all those play a roll in carring the load in the back of the truck.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Air bags are tough to beat. Nice soft ride when empty, plenty of support when heavy.


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

I found a local shop that will install bags with a small compreser for$ 420 + tax a few places I called wanted more than that to install helper springs or add a leaf! So I guess bags it is.


----------



## welded wrenches (Oct 19, 2004)

*other other options...springs ...*

hi have you also considerded ..a set of GABRIAL AIR Shocks for the rear..these are rated 150 psi.. i ben using a set for 5 plus years with great luck  like aprox 67.00 from advance auto dot com..load capicity 2,000 + - and 1/2 hour to install ,,,yeah..


----------



## plowking15 (Jan 16, 2010)

I had same problem,I put a dump insert on my chevy. I got a set of timbren ses rubber springs. They go in place of bump stop and hang down an inch away from axle,the load will let them touch axle and help carry the weight along with your springs. I carry two yards in my truck and rides fine. Costs me[180.00] 245.00 retail at local spring shop. I installed them . plowking


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

You can also just buy the bags and use the valve to fill them with your garage compressor. You dont need an on board compressor. Think they are like $270 from Summit. I love mine.


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks for all the responses, I went and bought a cheap set of helpers from advance auto and they wont fit! I had the idea of using air shocks but.....everyone I brought it upto told me it's a bad idea! But I think that's what im gonna end up doin.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

bag it and forget about it!


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

Helper springs are noisy even the progressive rate ones from Hellwig. I had em and took em off 10 minutes later. Air shocks can burst easily and dont support as much weight.

This is what you need to do it correctly..... http://www.summitracing.com/parts/AIR-57216/

And if you want an optional on board air compressor to fill and release the air pressure..... http://www.summitracing.com/parts/AIR-25592/?rtype=10

You can also get less weight springs that only hold up to 2000# since you only said you were going to 800#....... http://www.summitracing.com/parts/AIR-59501/

If it were me though Id go with first ones. Ive had ALOT of weight on mine and never a prob. Ive had them loaded so much that the compressor couldnt get any more air into the bags and was only at 40 psi.


----------



## finallygot1 (Mar 9, 2009)

Does anybody have a preference between Air Lift brand or Firestone, both are about the same price.


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

Both the same. I got Airlift. Lots of lowriders with Firestones.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I was very happy with the Airlift in my 97 K2500


----------



## larold83 (Jan 1, 2009)

i just added another leaf from another set i had layen around pretty much upgraded to 3/4 works great just find a junk yard you have to get longer u bolts other than that easy


----------



## Bigcat99 (Jan 7, 2009)

496 BB;1098313 said:


> Helper springs are noisy even the progressive rate ones from Hellwig. I had em and took em off 10 minutes later. Air shocks can burst easily and dont support as much weight.
> 
> This is what you need to do it correctly..... http://www.summitracing.com/parts/AIR-57216/
> 
> ...


I have 1 & 2 mentioned here on my 04 ECLB 2500HD 6.6L... and love them. Totally eliminates ANY sag on the back end when pulling a loaded down 28' 5th wheel trailer filled to the hilt with Cosmic Brownies and Apple pies!


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

So I endded up buying a set of 1500lb gabriel air shocks, loaded up yesterday with my spreader(225+lbs) and 1000lbs of bag salt and man I love it! Didn't have any issues at all. For $80 I think it was a good choice to make it till next yr.


----------

